# Falla en tv Sony Wega kv 21fm120



## nehemias rolin (Dic 7, 2014)

saludos compañeros tengo la siguiente duda sobre una falla, a este tv, le cambie el horizontal, funciono por unos minutos luego lo apague y lo volvi a encender pero ya no encendio, le quite de nuevo el horizontal y esta en buen estado, el detalle es que hoy no funciona la fuente estanby aun sin el horizontal. ya revise la entrada de ac y esta bien, pero el led de stanby permanec apagado. si tienen algunas sugerencias se los agradeceré.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 7, 2014)

Hola caro Don nehemias rolin , ?? acaso quando ustedes  asciende por la premera ves esa TV lo LED de stby parpadea ??.
Caso el parpadeie eso significa que hay problemas y la fuente de alta no es habilitada por lo microprosesador que identificou la falha ( sea esa qual for) . Haora si el LED nin hace nada es mui probable que la fuente  de stby tengas problemas , asi ustedes hay que sacar lo diagrama esquemactico desa TV para estudiar lo que se puede pasar.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimiento.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 7, 2014)

Usa el MCZ3001?' porque es una falla comun de ese IC, si lo usa calientalo un poco con el cautin colocando una gota de soldadura sobre el y muevela por todo el IC durante unos 2 minutos, revisa si enciende ahora, si es asi tenes malo ese IC, cambialo y evita dolores de cabeza, chaoooo

mira este video, chaoooo


----------



## josco (Dic 8, 2014)

aunque el mcz este malo, el standby debe funcionar. no tienes voltaje ni en los micro switch?


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 8, 2014)

josco dijo:


> aunque el mcz este malo, el standby debe funcionar. no tienes voltaje ni en los micro switch?




je je je eje je yo lei lo contrario, sorry, es verdad el mCZ se usa solo para la fuente principal el standby usa una fuente conmutada pequeña con un mosfet y un trafo en otros modelos es una trafo normal de 110/12 vac, chaolinnnn


----------



## josco (Dic 9, 2014)

asi es compañero este chasis ba6 usa un transformador para standby y algunos anteriores usaron una fuente conmutada de 5volts. saludos!


----------



## nehemias rolin (Dic 16, 2014)

Gracias amigos por sus comentarios que han sido de mucha ayuda.
La falla ha sido resuelta, cambie el mcz, el horizontal, y una  R que va de sw de power q esta dañada. 
Recordando que la falla es que no encendia, solo standby y luego se apago y no encendio nada, de tv sony wega 21fm120.


----------



## foc (Dic 17, 2014)

hola amigos yo estaba reparando hace algunas horas un tv sony KV-29FS150 chasis BX1L Y como dato les digo que no encendia ni el standby y era una resistencia fusible de la fuente y un condesador pegado a la bobina driver del transistor horizontal de nomenclatura 824j loo cabie y salio a la primera funcionando esto lo dejo como dato 

lo del condensador lo vi en el foro de yo reparo y la resistencia pues como no habia dc en el filtro pues me puse a medir y descubri la falla fue muy rapida la compostura gracias a los foros de yo reparo yy foros de electronica ya que de esta ultima baje el manual de servicio lo quiero adjuntar pero no me deja no se si sea problema del internet o de mi pc como otrodato les digo que el rey julien lo posteo en el buscador pueden poner el modelo o chasis arriba mencionados  

la resistencia estaba depues del filtro de principal de fuente


----------

